# Windows 10 randomly waking up from sleep mode



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

When I first upgraded my spare desktop to Windows 10, all was well, so I put it to sleep and did some work on my laptop. About an hour later, I noticed that the desktop woke up by itself. I just shrugged it off, thinking that I may have brushed the keyboard accidentally. Well, it also occurred in the middle of the night that same day.

Last night, my laptop woke itself up from sleep mode. (I have my laptop connected to my TV, so the screen is always opened) around 3 AM. 

I never had this problem with Windows 7. Is this happening to anyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## Yves1 (Jul 19, 2015)

It's also happening to me


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is occasionally happening on my desk top. The strange thing is that it happens mostly when my wife puts it into sleep mode from her user account. It may be just a couple of minutes after moving to sleep or sometimes longer.

Any solution would be appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some of the common causes are in the article What Keeps Waking My Computer Up?.

If you start troubleshooting take the time to make a list of everything you tried and each setting that you checked. If you later post that list it will be easier for somebody to suggest some additional things.

Also, please note that this is Bradley's thread. If anybody else wants similar help they are encouraged to follow this thread, but also start their own thread, as we cannot help multiple people in the same thread (gets too confusing!).


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Happened again last night with both computers.


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks TerryNet, will be trying your advice.

Wasn't intending to hijack Bradleys thread, just didn't want to open a new thread on the same subject.

Hope you to find the answer Bradley, it is a bit troubling not knowing if the machine will stay in sleep mode or not.

I have not had the problem since yesterday evening when some updates occured.


----------

